# VPN connections freeze the server's network access.



## palecek (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a Windows 2008 standard server which acts mainly as a file server and VPN server using Routing and Remote Access. The server is plugged directly into their RV082 Linksys Router. The server is an IBM System x 3200.

For the past couple of the months the server's network freezes randomly. After it freezes nobody can access the shared folders or connect to the VPN. The only way to fix it seems to be rebooting the server. The network only seems to freeze when people connect to the server using VPN connections. 

I have tried updating the server's network drivers and the firmware. I also tried disabling and restarting the Routing & Remote Access service with no luck.

Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## palecek (Aug 28, 2006)

UPDATE:

I just connected to the server using VPN, then used TightVNC to connect to one of their workstations... after 15 seconds the server's network connection froze.

VPN seems to work fine for file and print sharing. Once you connect using VNC through the VPN the network freezes. What is going on?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you checked the event logs at lockup times?


----------



## palecek (Aug 28, 2006)

There were 3 of these errors right before the network went down:

Log Name: System
Source: srv
Date: 5/4/2009 4:55:12 PM
Event ID: 2012
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: ireserv.iredale.local
Description:
While transmitting or receiving data, the server encountered a network error. Occassional errors are expected, but large amounts of these indicate a possible error in your network configuration. The error status code is contained within the returned data (formatted as Words) and may point you towards the problem.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="srv" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">2012</EventID>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-05-04T23:55:12.353Z" />
<EventRecordID>74334</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>ireserv.iredale.local</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
\Device\LanmanServer
<Binary>0000040001002C0000000000DC07008000000000840100C00000000000000000000000000000000086050000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

The Event Log Online Help didn't have any answers.http://www.microsoft.com/products/e...Src=srv&FileVer=&FileName=&EvtType=&LCID=1033


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.eventid.net/display.asp?eventid=2012&eventno=581&source=Srv&phase=1

Are you getting any NIC errors in the event logs or anything? Have you thought about trying an add in NIC and seeing if the problem ocurrs?

Also alot of this seems to be nic related have you verified all the NIC settings and configurations? E.G. your not loading any extra protocols you don't need, your IPCONFIGS and all that look great?


----------

